# Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln



## tobi1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

HI

Ich wollte gerne meinen PC in einen Silent-PC umwandeln.
Meine Ideen für alle lüfter: CPU-Kühler bleibt nur lüfter werden getauscht
                                   Grafikkarten werden mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II bestückt
                                   Lüfter habe ich diese angedacht: be quiet! Dark Wings DW1 120mm/140mm
Was mir jetzt allerdings fehlt ist das passende Gehäuse. Als erste idee kam mir das Coolermaster Cosmos 2 in den sin.
Allgemein was haltet ihr davon ?
Versuch meine Lüfter zu regeln ist fehlgeschlagen diese fangen dann an zu surren oder brummen ( die 200mm Lüfter)
Preis ist erstmal egal. 
Keine Wasserkühlung !  Und auch keine Modding ideen bitte.
Temperaturen der Hardware sollten trotz silent noch genug raum für übertaktungen bieten.

Danke für jede Hilfe
Könnte schwer werden was zu finden was meinen Ansprüchen genügt


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

Nimm ein Case mit nur wenigen Öffnungen, z. B. Lian Li pc9f oder lancool pck9x und lass die Lüfter temperaturabhängig vom Mobo regeln


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Wo liegt den das finanzielle Limit für dein Case? Li Lian ist was Qualtät und Verarbeitung betrifft über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Sehe ich richtig daß das Cosmos 2 350 Euronen kosten soll?


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi
Wenn ein Preislimit gewünscht ist dann gebe ich gerne eins.
Das Coolermaster soll 350€ kosten.
Preislimit: 400€ für alles

Als idee hätte ich noch dieses case
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...an-Li-PC-A71FB-Big-Tower-gedaemmt::14006.html


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

WOW. das nenne ich mal Investition.

Das Li Lian ist klasse. Mit den BeQuiets und einer Lüftersteuerung wird es dir wohl gelingen. Deine 2 GTX580 erzeugen ordentlich Wärme die auf Grund des Kühlers im Gehäuse verteilt wird. Sollte mit dem Case funktionieren die Wärme über die 2 140mm Lüfter im Heck abführen zu können.
Was für Optionen sind den für die Lüftersteuerung wichtig?


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi

Da wäre jetzt noch die sache wenn die lüfter der grafikkarten die Luft im gehäuse lassen und diese nach oben steigt wirkt sich das bestimmt auf die CPU temperatur aus. 
Möchte mir eigentlich noch Spiel lassen zum übertakten. Ist da dann noch Spiel ? Der CPU wird dann von 2x 140mm be quiet Dark Wings DW1 @12V gekühlt.
Ist es bei den Lüftern wirklich nötig sie zu steuern ? Die tür könnte da im weg sein wenn die Steuerung Knöpfe hat. Also am besten eine ohne mit anzeige der aktuellen RPM.


----------



## Delorian (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hallo erst einmal,

Hab nen Raven 2 Tower, der ist superleise dank den 180 mm lüftern am Boden.!!

Die Grafikkarte wird bei diesem Tower so stark mit luft von unten versorgt, das sie im 3d spielen mit Crysis und co nicht anfängt schneller zu drehen. hab ne ASUS 6870 die in diesem Gehäuse kaum einen mugs macht.
Das lauteste bei mir war das netzteil. habs mit nem Lüfterwechsel superleise bekommen und kühlt sogar besser ( Original gegen Xigmatek 140 mm.
Hatte vorher nen Komplett wassergekühlten PC gehabt.

Der raven 2 den ich jetzt habe läuft nur mit luft und ist viel leiser, da bei dieser guten kühlung im Tower, mein board automatisch die drehzahl auf 600 umdrehungen fährt, bis auf den 120 mm Lüfter oben der bei 1100 bleibt.

Oben aus dem Tower ströhmt nur kalte luft.
Sogar aus der Grafikkarte ströhmt nur kalte luft raus.
Die Grafikkarte hat im Windows bei mir 30 bis 32 Grad, und nach dem Spielen ( Crysis ) hat sie dann 40 grad.
Ich habe meine Grafikkarte bis jetzt noch nicht auf 50 Grad gesehen.

Mein absoluter Tipp ist auf jedenfall ein Raven 02 B Evolution Tower.

PS: Optik ist der Hammer bei diesem Board, kann dir auch Bilder Schicken damit du ihn dir angucken kannst.


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi

Hört sich ja ganz gut. Ist aber nen midi tower. Der könnte etwas klein sein. Und was meinst du mit leise ?
Ein Bild vom innenraum währe nett .


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

tobi1111 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Wenn ein Preislimit gewünscht ist dann gebe ich gerne eins.
> Das Coolermaster soll 350€ kosten.
> Preislimit: 400€ für alles
> ...



Ist zweifellos auch ein geiles Teil. Wusste nicht, dass dein Budget so hoch ist. 

Lass die Lüfter vom Mobo regeln, so dass du immer das beste Sone/Lautstärke-Verhältnis hast.


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Möchte mir eigentlich noch Spiel lassen zum  übertakten. Ist da dann noch Spiel ? Der CPU wird dann von 2x 140mm be  quiet Dark Wings DW1 @12V gekühlt.


Soll das auch so bleiben? Wie schnell sollen die Lüfter allgemein drehen? Soll es auch unter Last sehr leise bleiben?



Delorian schrieb:


> Der raven 2 den ich jetzt habe läuft nur mit luft und ist viel leiser, da bei dieser guten kühlung im Tower, mein board automatisch die drehzahl auf 600 umdrehungen fährt, bis auf den 120 mm Lüfter oben der bei 1100 bleibt.


 Sorry, aber wenn du einen billigen 120er mit 1100rpm als leiser wie eine (teure) Wakü findest, dann hast du bei der Wakü was falsch gemacht. Allgemein sind >1000rpm bei einem 120er Lüfter nie wirklich leise, auch für eine Lukü nicht.


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Bei diesem Budget würde ich eher über eine WaKü nachdenken !!

Ansonsten die Lüfter von ner Steuerung regeln lassen. Das Gehäuse wäre mir jetzt zu schlicht, aber gut ist auf jeden Fall.


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

hi

von welchem Gehäuse sprichst du gerade ? Vom Lian Li oder vom Raven
Ne WaKü bin ich dagegen weil es zu teuer ist. Ein Buged von 400 reicht dann nicht aus 
meines wissens nach.


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da wäre jetzt noch die sache wenn die lüfter der grafikkarten die Luft im gehäuse lassen und diese nach oben steigt wirkt sich das bestimmt auf die CPU temperatur aus.
> Möchte mir eigentlich noch Spiel lassen zum übertakten. Ist da dann noch Spiel ? Der CPU wird dann von 2x 140mm be quiet Dark Wings DW1 @12V gekühlt.
> Ist es bei den Lüftern wirklich nötig sie zu steuern ? Die tür könnte da im weg sein wenn die Steuerung Knöpfe hat. Also am besten eine ohne mit anzeige der aktuellen RPM.



Deine CPU läuft z.Zt. mit 4.2GHz bei 71 Grad Celcius. Sind das Werte unter Streßtests?
Die CPU Temperatur wird sicherlich steigen, jedoch kann ich dies bezüglich keine Werte nennen, da ich solch ein System nicht besitze. Vielleicht gibt es jemanden der solch ein SLi-System mit solch einer Kühllösung in einem ähnlichen Case verwendet.?

Als Lüftersteuerung verwende ich diese hier

NesteQ - Leading in innovation

einzigster Nachteil, keine stufenlose Lüfterregelung (0,5,9,12V sind möglich)


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi

Zur CPU temperatur 5-9 grad währen ja kein problem.
Was ist aber mit dem Kabelmangent ? Das sieht mit den Dämmaten ziemlich eng aus.
Das System sollte (wenn möglich nie zu hören sein) .


----------



## meratheus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Lian Li PC-A71F Big Tower - Artikel Hartware.net

die Kabel wirst du wohl bei dem Gehäuse und der Dämmung sauber mit Kabelbinder verlegen müssen
Gib es überhaupt ein Gehäuse wo man mit Dämmung die Kabel noch hinter dem Mainboard Mounting Tray verlegen kann?


----------



## Jackey555 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Da das Budget offenbar dehnbar ist empfehel ich dir zur Steuerung den T-Balancer BigNG. Meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste was es gibt. Das Raven ist nicht wirklich geeignet um deinen PC wirklich leise zu bekommen. Das Case ist eher für high Airflow ausgelegt. Greif zum Lian Li. Damit bist du einfach besser beraten.


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Das sieht mit den Dämmaten ziemlich eng aus.


 Eine Gehäusedämmung ist m.M.n. meist unnötig, da die Lüfter an den Kühlern nicht deutlich schneller laufen müssen wie die Gehäuselüfter, bei denen eine Dämmung meist nichts bringt und Festplatten und u.U. Pumpen kann man problemlos lokal dämmen.

Wie schnell sollen die Lüfter drehen? Was empfindest du als unhörbar?


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

@meratheus
Ja es gibt ein gehäuse das beides kann. Das am Anfang erwähnte Coolermaster Cosmos 2 hat eine abstand vom Mainboard bis zu Seitenwand von 2,5cm. Dämmaten 1cm dann haste immer noch 1,5cm platz  und das reicht aus.


----------



## meratheus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hmm, ich habe mir den Test durchgelesen von PCGH. Habe ich wohl übersehen. Das Cosmos 2 ist von Ausstattung sowie Preis, sagen wir mal, BRUTAL. Die Auswahl ist einfach rießig an Gehäusen. Mit der Suche und den Testberichten kann man sich tagelang beschäftigen.
Vielleicht sollten wir es mal anders aufbauen.

Silent:

Ich denke mit guten 140mm Lüftern wird dies wohl am besten möglich sein.
Bei deinem SLi Bundle was mit 2 ArcticXTREMEPlusII gekühlt werden sollen müssen wir darauf auch achten daß es zu keinem Wärmestau in dem Case kommt.
Die übertaktete CPU müssen wir mit Reserven auch berücksichtigen.
Wie wäre es wenn du ein Case ohne Dämmung bestellst, und die Dämmatten sepeart kaufst und installierst. Da kannst du zum Beispiel die rechte Seiten ohne Dämmung installieren, ich denke der Mainboard Tray wird auch noch Schallwellen reflektieren.

Anzahl an möglich installierbaren HDD´S, SSD´s, ODD´s?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/671307 <<< bei diesem Gehäuse würde ich den an der linken Seitenwand installierten 200mm Lüfter entfernen und die komplette Seitenwand mit Dämmung isolieren.


----------



## ile (8. Januar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Gehäusedämmung ist m.M.n. meist unnötig, da die Lüfter an den Kühlern nicht deutlich schneller laufen müssen wie die Gehäuselüfter, bei denen eine Dämmung meist nichts bringt und Festplatten und u.U. Pumpen kann man problemlos lokal dämmen.



Find ich auch.


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi

Das ist wahr mit den vielen Gehäusen, da steigt man nicht durch.
Das ist auch eine gute möglichkeit ohne Dämmaten vorinstalliert.
Das Case geht inordnung von Xig. 
Ich habe nur eine SSD im Rechner der rest ist alles extern-


----------



## meratheus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist folgendes. Auf Grund deines Systems bin ich gerade am überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre im Deckel des Gehäuses mind. 2x 140mm BeQuiets mit ca.5-6V werkeln zu lassen um die warme Luft ausreichend und leise aus dem Gehäuse abzuführen. Da das Gehäuse von oben geöffnet ist bringt eine Dämmung nicht viel, da hier die Schallwellen nicht isoliert und gechluckt werden können.

Uter was meinst du. Ich denke mit gedrosselten 140mm Lüftern müsste eine ausreichende Silent Lüftkühlung für solch ein System doch möglich sein.


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Man müsste wissen welche Drehzahlen gewünscht sind bzw. welche das Minimum des Nts sind (1200W sind leider nie wirklich leise ). Ich denke nicht, dass die Gehäusebelüftung wirklich limitiert, vermutlich sind 140er mit ~750rpm möglich, ohne dass es lauter als das Nt oder die Lüfter an den Kühlern wird. 4 Gehäuselüfter dürften dann locker reichen. 

Zur Relation: Bei einer Wakü wär ein 1080er das Minimum, also ein Kühlkörper für 9 120er Lüfter. Bei der Luftkühlung hast du nichtmal die Hälfte der Fläche...


----------



## meratheus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Ich denke auch daß das Li Lian sehr gut geeignet und ausreichend ist (4 Gehäuselüfter). Vielleicht sollte sich der TE erst einmal einem 140mm BeQuiet besorgen und das Geräuschempfinden bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen ausloten. Persönlich finde ich die 140mm SilentWings UCS ab 9V Silent. Mal sehen welche PSU er besitzt.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/450915<<< ohne Dämmung, kann man immer noch nachbestellen.


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Hi

Das NT ist ca. 21db laut bei 60% last. Mein verbrauch bei Spielen wie The Witcher 2 liegt bei gut 800Watt.
Die Lüfter der Grafikkarten sind nicht zu hören.
Das einzige problem ist das die Lüfter auf dem CPU immer mit 12V laufen.
Ich werde mir wohl eine 140mm Lüfter kaufen und es mir mal anhören was für mich Leise genug ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Case fans · Cooling · Arctic Cooling

arcting lüfter sind gut und billig hab den selber 

gehäuse lüfter bei 5 volt 

*F12* : 74 CFM / 125,7 m3/h airflow

+ kauf dir eine lüfterregler da kannst du die lüfter anschließen  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Luefter-Controller:::26_77.html


----------



## Delorian (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Der Tower von mir ( Raven 02b Evolution ) hat mehr Platz als mein Big Tower Thermaltake Armore LCS.

Kannst ja mal in meinem Fotoalbum sehen.

Der Tower heißt ja nur wegen der höhe Midi, da man das Board aber 90 grad nach oben wendend einbaut hat man ja in der tiefe nach hinten viel mehr Platz.

Die Kabel lassen sich ja auch viel geiler verlegen.

PS: aus dem Tower oberen dringt wirklich nur Kalte Luft heraus, das hatte ich bisher noch bei keinem Tower.

Beim Netzteil verlauft die Luft von hinten nach oben heraus ( je nach einbau des Netzteils ) somit kommt keine Warme luft vom Netzteil mit dem Komponenten im Tower zusammen.
Als Thermisch ist der Tower mein absoluter Favorite.

Aber da muss ja jeder für sich selber wissen.

Guck mal in mein album, kannst dich ja auch im Internet umschauen.


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (10. Januar 2012)

Muss da uter zustimmen. Wenn du ne WaKü ordentlich installiert hast und auch alles richtig gemacht hast, dann ist die sicher leiser als dein jetziges System delorian... Zumal die temps unter Last mit nem Orig. Kühler der Graka doch ungewöhnlich tief sind. ( evtl Messfehler ?) oder hast anderen Kühler drauf?


----------



## Delorian (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

der 120 mm ist bei mir der Lauteste von allen Lüftern.

Er bläst bei mir nach oben raus, höre ihn aber trotzdem nicht von der couch aus ( 2-3 meter )

Der hat auch so komische einbeulungspunkte auf den flügeln.

Bisher mein leisester PC.

Hatte meinen alten mit Wasserkühlung von Thermaltake Laufen mit 240 er Radiator, 2x1000 RPM Lüfter von Xigmatek.
Da war meine Wasserkühlung leiser als mit den Thermaltake Lüftern, aso Lüftergitter habe ich entfernt gehabt.
Netzteil war immer am Lautesten. Das Pissding hat dann Letzendlich sein Lüftergitter bzw. Schutz abbekommen und nen Spezial 140mm Xigmatek Lüfter rein gekriegt ( hat so Komisch konzipierte Flügel ). Schwupps di Wupps war das Netzteil Silentleise.
Jetzt hab ich immer noch das Netzteil und es ist super leise.
Mein oberer 120mm Lüfter kann ruhig so bleiben, den hört man ja kaum.

Bin voll und ganz zufrieden.
Würde ja gerne mal sone messen, hab natürlich kein gerät dafür.
Meistens merke ich nicht einmal das der PC an ist. Und mein Raum in den er steht ist nicht gerade gedämpft.
Am Boden Kacheln ein Flachen Fernsehschrank vorne und hinten ne Couch mit Tisch aus Alu Profilen.

Leise ist ja auch immer so ne umgebungs-sache.
Man sollte einfach nur zufrieden sein das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (10. Januar 2012)

Ja das hört sich ja gut an. Bei mir ist die hdd (wenn sie mal läuft --->SSD) am lautesten... Freu mich schon wenn 1tb SSD's erschwinglich sind. 


Aber um nochmal aufs Thema zurückzukommen: 400€ für ne WaKü ist gar nicht so abwägig. Ich Versuch mal bei Gelegenheit eine zusammen zu stellen...


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4a9ea3a5b4fb834ddc905eecdd27e794

OK gebe mich geschlagen, vielleicht mit gebrauchten Teilen, aber ansonsten reichen die 400€ niemals^^ Sind nicht die Besten Komponenten und die Anschlüsse fehlen auch noch...


----------



## Spiff (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Seh ich das richtig du willst mit einem 360er 2 580er und ein i7 940 mit OC leise Kühlen? Das kannst gleich vergessen. Da muss sicher ein Mora her oder 2 420er sonst ist das sicher nicht leise. Backplate kann man sicher sparen ausser die Optik gefällt.

So würde ich mindestens rechnen für ne Wakü https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/faa165d1510ca78f892a5d8e115471d8

Dann noch bisschen Schnikschnak evtl Aquaero, Tempsensor, DFM und sicher alle andern Lüfter im Case auch ersetzten durch NB Pk1 oder Multiframe wenns 120er sind. HDDs sind 2.5" und SSD zu empfehlen dann hast ein extrem leises System.

Edit: grad gesehen das ich die SLi Bridge für die Kühler vergessen hab und evtl auch noch eine Abdeckung für den Mora


----------



## tobi1111 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

@Nighthawk1988
hi
Das hätte mich auch stark gewundert wenn du mit 400€ eine Wasserkühlung (NEU) für meinen Rechner bekommst. Es wurden keine Temperaturen der Karten gepostet.
@Spiff
hi
Erst mal danke für deine mühe mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammen zustellen. Wenn ich das Geld und keine (Angst vor Wasser im PC) hätte, würde ich sagen das ist perfekt. Aber leider hab ich das nicht und muss daher wieder auf den Anfang zurückverweißen wo steht keine Wasserkühlung oder Modding vorschläge.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Spiff (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

mit Luft wirst einfach nie so leisen kommen wie mit einer Wakü bei gleichen Temps


----------



## tobi1111 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Ja ich weiß.  
Ich versuche einfach mit Luft so leise wie möglich zu werden.


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld und keine (Angst vor Wasser im PC) hätte[...]


 Du willst 2 GTX 580 und argumentierst mit den Kosten? 
Wenn man sich beim Einbau konzentriert, dann passiert nichts.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/853e668313773d8d83c785e01a9e6e82
Alles was "fehlt" gibts im Baumarkt.


----------



## Mr.Blade (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Such' dir ein Gehäuse mit wenigen Öffnungen, aber dafür mit ein paar größeren, leisen 140mm Lüftern und dämme es. Du kannst dir noch überlegen, ob du dir einen "Vibe Fixer" für deine Festplatte(n) kaufst. Die Geräusche aus dem Gehäuse dürften dann eliminiert sein, das Rauschen der Lüfter auf geringer Drehzahl sollte wirklich nicht stören. Zumindest im Idle dürfte dein Rechner dann eine ertragbare Geräuschkulisse erzeugen. Unter Last wirst du deine beiden GTX-Biester allerdings nicht zur Ruhe kommen lassen, es sei denn, du kühlst sie mit Wasser.

Kleine Spinnerei: Du könntest dir natürlich überlegen, deine 580er mit 560er oder 460er zu ersetzen. Im Referenzdesign sind die schon mal deutlichst leiser, außerdem hast du ein breites Spektrum an individuellen Lüfterkonzepten der Hersteller. Das hätte natürlich nur Sinn, wenn du auf die "extreme" Leistung deiner beiden 580er verzichten könntest.

Gruß


----------



## Delorian (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

wieso, hol doch ne SSD Karte mit 960 GB.

Die sind zwar was teuer, aber superschnell.

bis zu 3000 mb/s kann man da lesen und 1500 mb/s Schreiben oder wars umgedreht.

Naja ich meine das 2700 bis 3500 euro schon leicht den Budgerahmen einer ssd fordern.

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## meratheus (11. Januar 2012)

Jetzt malt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand. Leise bekommt man so ein System schon. Nur Ultra Silent wird wohl eher schwer werden.


----------



## tobi1111 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

@Uter
hi bei mir geht grundsetzlich leistung vor kühlung. Jetzt aktuell reicht mir die Leistung und ich stecke etwas geld in die Kühlung. (ca.400€)

@Mr.Blade
hi die GTX-Blaster habe ich vor mit Artic Accelero extreme plus 2 zum schweigen zu bringen!  Und ich trenne mich nur sehr sehr sehr ungern von meinen beiden GTX580 

@Delorian
hi ne SSD habe ich schon und die ist für meine zwecke mehr als ausreichend. Aber danke für den Tipp

Mit den Lüftern bin ich mir noch so gar nicht sicher welche ich da nehmen soll.


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (11. Januar 2012)

Ja ich glaube dass ein 360'er evtl reicht. Das waren die billigsten Varianten. Ich hatte einen 1080'er mit ner gtx260 und nun 3x120'er für ne Hd. 5870. Jeweils mit nem i5 1.gen.  Also denke ich dass der 360'er reichen würd. Nur halt nicht arg kalt. Ist ja nicht nötig für nen silent pc.


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*



Nighthawk1988 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube dass ein 360'er evtl reicht. Das waren die billigsten Varianten. Ich hatte einen 1080'er mit ner gtx260 und nun 3x120'er für ne Hd. 5870. Jeweils mit nem i5 1.gen.  Also denke ich dass der 360'er reichen würd. Nur halt nicht arg kalt. Ist ja nicht nötig für nen silent pc.


 Dir ist bewusst, dass dann jeder 120er Radi ca. 240W abführen muss? Zum Vergleich: der Lüfter eines 120er Radi einer Kompaktkühlung ist selbst bei 120W nicht mehr leise, obwohl der Radi auf diese Beanspruchung optimiert ist. Die Lüfter des Radis müssten min. mit 1500rpm drehen, damit das Wasser kein Delta von 25K erreicht. 

Da er aber eindeutig keine Wakü will zurück zum Thema:



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Mit den Lüftern bin ich mir noch so gar nicht sicher welche ich da nehmen soll.


Welches Gehäuse soll es denn jetzt werden?


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

jetzt noch wasser dazu. hehehe.

muss muss


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Bei deinen Gpu Kühler verteilt sich die warme Luft im Gehäuse. Da könnte evtl ein Lüfter im Seitenfenster der die warme Luft absaugt noch hilfreich sein.


----------



## tobi1111 (12. Januar 2012)

Hi ja ich habe auch schon die idee mit dem Seitenfenster. Das Coolermaster Comos 2 währe ideal dafür. Nur der preis von 350€ ist happig.


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

hier ein Größen vergleich :

Big Tower Thermaltake Armor LCS 

                    Vs. 

  Midi Tower Silverstone Raven 2

Also den innenraum des Raven 2 finde ich genausogroß wie den vom Armor.
eher noch etwas grösser oder sortierter.


----------



## constantinosand (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

welches günstiges gedämmtes big tower gehäuse koennt ihr empfehlen?

mein cpu sowie gpu kühler sind in der breite ziemlich platzraubend, siehe signatur
nettobreite des cpu kühlers gleich 16,6cm, genauso der gpu kühler

is dieses gedämmte gehäuse von cooler master bei caseking gut?

wie schwer is es, zb diese bequiet dämmmatten selbst zuzuschneiden und in zb dieses gehäuse zu verbauen?
ich glaube hier is nich mit problematischen überraschungen zu rechnen, oder?


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Möchte meinen PC in nen Silent-PC umwandeln*

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.

Damit hier niemand antwortet schließe ich den Thread.
@ TE:
Falls der Thread wieder geöffnet werden soll, dann meld dich bitte bei einem Mod.


----------

